# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  UFC 72: Victory

## Tony Bologna

Dustin Hazelett enters the arena and the crowd goes berserk. It's 6:42 PM locally (Odyssey Arena in Belfast, Northern Irelandand) the crowd is on its feet - simply electric.

Local Belfast fighter Stevie Lynch gets just a strong reception - the cheers are high-pitched, like a dagger.

In the cage, Lynch's intro has the already FULL arena on its feet. And we're off...

*Dustin Hazelett (169) vs. Stevie Lynch (170)*

R1  They begin to trade. Hazelett lands a combo, as Lynchs hands are down. Lynch is struggling trying to land kicks and punches, the weaker striker of the pair. Hazelett is composed. Hazelett drops Lynch, who gets to his feet, but is bumrushed to the mat by a pouncing Hazelett. A little ground-and-pound and Hazelett sets up the DArce choke from North-South, then pulls it tighter as he falls to his back.

Dustin Hazelett def. Stevie Lynch - Tapout (DArce Choke) 2:50 R1
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Eddie Sanchez (234) vs. Colin Robinson (238)*

R1  Immediate clinch and both heavyweights hit the fence in a tangle, exchanging uppercuts. Robinson begins to get the upperhand, and Sanchez slips for a minute, but regains his footing. Both exchanging body shots and knees. They separate and Sanchez is staggering. Robinson plows into him for the takedown and goes to town on Sanchez with punches and elbows from almost every position, including mount. A minute passes, but referee Herb Dean does not stop it, and Robinson eventually gasses. With a minute to go, Sanchez reverses to mount and Robinson just makes it to the bell under a barrage of punishment.

R2  Takedown by Sanchez who flows to mount on a spent Robinson. The end is quick this time.

Eddie Sanchez def. Colin Robinson - TKO (Referee Stoppage  Strikes) :32 R2
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Marcus Davis (169) vs. Jason Tan (169)*

R1  Tan with inside and outside leg kicks. Davis in with a combo, but right back out again. Davis with a left-right: the latter takes Tan down. Davis on top of Tan for a quick stoppage from referee Yves Lavigne after a few follow-up shots.

Marcus Davis def. Jason Tan - TKO (Referee Stoppage  Strikes) 1:15 R1
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Ed Herman (186) vs. Scott Smith (185)*

R1  Herman shoots and gets clean takedown. Herman cant hold Smith down, who struggles to his feet. Clinched, Herman head clinches and delivers multiple body knees, then drops levels for a scoop-up and a second takedown into Smiths guard. Herman lines up Smiths head and elbows a huge cut open right over the bridge of his nose. Smith bleeding well into his eyes. Referee Herb Dean asks for a doctors opinion. It continues on the ground, but Smiths face is covered in red. Amazingly, Smith gets a reversal, but a scramble leads to duel heelhooks. Herman takes the round easily.

R2  Herman with a shoot, but Smith latches on a guillotine. Herman completes the takedown with his head still locked in, but wrestles free. Smith gets to his knees and Herman back mounts for a rear-naked choke. Smith stumbles to ground with Herman in tow, tapping out to the choke with one hook in.

Ed Herman def. Scott Smith  Tapout (Rear-Naked Choke) 2:25 R2
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Tyson Griffin (155) vs. Clay Guida (155)*

R1  Guida with quick single-leg after Griffin slips. Griffin to his feet, but Guida has the leg and completes the takedown on the fence. Theres some wiggle room and Guida is out. Scramble to its feet, Griffin has Guidas back a moment, but the Carpenter reverse on its feet. They drift to center and Guida lands a good punch, but Griffin sprawls well and gets in a high kick combo. Nice scrambling by both as the round picks up steam to bell. Its fairly even

R2  Tie-in at fence. Both are fighting the takedowns explosively. Another trade ensues with Guida firing off a high kick at the tail-end. It hits the mats. Guida tries to work in an ankle lock, playing to the crowd. Up again and Griffin with a suplex, but Guida lands expertly. Guida returns the favor. Another scramble and Guida has a standing Griffins back, trying to lock in the rear-naked choke. The pair falls to the mat, Griffin halfway around to making a reversal as the bell sounds. This round was a non-stop battle for position.

R3  The trading begins again with Griffin highlighting with a solid knee to Guidas head. Guida shooting for the takedown. Griffin rebuffs. Another shoot and Griffin relents, but not without a fight. Guida working in Griffins guard, but Griffin is throwing up hammerfists and upkicks to try and fend him off. Guida now cross-face, almost taking Griffins back as he tries to escape. Guida with a flurry into Griffins guard at the end. Guida should take it two rounds to one.

Tyson Griffin def. Clay Guida  Split Decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Jason MacDonald (185) vs. Rory Singer (186)*

R1  Clinch on the fence and the wrestle for underhooks. Singer gets the head clinch and fires off knees, dragging MacDonald to the mat with him as he falls back. Singer fends off MacDonald well from his back, getting to his feet when the Canadian misses a diving punch in. MacDonald tries to get it matside again with a single, but Singer stuffs. A scramble and Singer nearly takes MacDonalds back for the choke. It ends with MacDonald in Singers guard. Singer has the triangle locked with no arm across to finish.

R2  Push to the fence and MacDonald completes the takedown. MacDonald to mount, earning the finish with punches on Singer.

Jason MacDonald def. Rory Singer - TKO (Referee Stoppage  Strikes) 3:18 R2
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Forrest Griffin (205) vs. Hector Ramirez (204)*

R1  Ramirez earns takedown, briefly passes to side, but backs out and up to standing, obviously preferring to stand. The round plays out here, each tagging the other with punch-kick combos. A mouse forming under his right eye, Griffin adds a little heat behind his at the end of the competitive round, likely swaying the judges.

R2  It will be a stand-up battle. Griffin is steady with high kicks and punches, but Ramirez is keeping up, at least stamina-wise. Griffin nearly corners Ramirez on the fence with 1:40 to go, but a low blow from Griffin halts the action. Griffin takes the round by staying active, but Ramirez is not out.

R3  After much of the play has stayed on its feet, Ramirez bum-rushes a takedown, but Griffin bounces to his feet. Griffin keeps the pressure on. The problem is Ramirez can absorb punishment with the best of them so the round drags on. Griffin is eyeing the megatron for the clock numerous times. There is no brilliant finish, but the workhorse Griffin should get the unanimous decision.

Forrest Griffin def. Hector Ramirez  Unanimous Decision (30-27 all)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Rich Franklin (185) vs. Yushin Okami (185)*

R1  It begins with trading, Franklin the aggressor who cant find his opening. Okami is deflecting all shots, throwing back, but not landing himself. A clinch on the fence, Franklin has underhooks. Stalemate and referee John McCarthy separates. They continue the dance with little connection from either. Franklin takes it on Octagon control.

R2  Franklin is keeping his pace up, but Okami is again on the defense. Okami clinches again and Franklin immediately changes underhooks. McCarthy steps in again on the fence when the clinch stales. Okami is loosening up a bit more with his counters, but Franklin is still ahead in effort.


R3  Okami attempts to attack Franklin and the former UFC Champion steps aside and chides him. Okami with his first trip takedown and he works to mount. Franklin tries to backdoor and wedges his left foot back in. Both up on the fence. Franklin with a throw, but Okami manages to his feet. Okami with standing Kimura to his back. Franklin expertly rolls free and takes the top into half. Even if Okami gets the nod for the third, Franklin has the two preceding.


Rich Franklin def. Yushin Okami  Unanimous Decision (29-28 all)

----------


## Tony Bologna

Replay of UFC 72: Victory

Winamp player looped stream url - http://mma-tv.kicks-ass.net:4505/listen.pls

----------


## juiceball44

awesome thanks bro

----------


## TR'05

Split it with a friend. Only fight whic entertained me was the Griffin vs. Guida fight, as I had expected.

----------


## Big

Thanks much for the post.

----------


## Tony Bologna

Your welcome bud.  :Smilie:

----------

